# Antique Tractors - Ohio Auction



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted Youtube video with highlights from collector tractor auction in Fredricktown, OH. Rare Oliver 440, Oliver 770, Gambes 30 and an IHC 240 that goes for 2nd highest auction price I've seen:






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------

